# Verzeichnis mit VBA erstellen



## FM@BHW (26. Okt 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie ich im Thema bereits geschrieben hab möchte ich gerne per VBA ein Verzeichnis anlegen!
Kann mir jemand sagen wie das funktioniert oder einen Tip geben um mich auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen?
Wäre echt  :toll:  wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Gruss


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Okt 2005)

das hier ist ein Java Forum

ansonsten F1


----------



## Sky (26. Okt 2005)

Hast Du bei google.de kein M$ bzw. VBA-Forum gefunden ?


```
Set fs = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
fs.CreateFolder ("C:\Neuer Ordner")
```


----------



## FM@BHW (26. Okt 2005)

@ Bleiglanz

Jup, ist mir klar. Darum poste ich ja auch in der Rubrik "Programmierung Allgemein".
Wenn ich was falsch verstanden haben sollte entschuldige ich mich und schau mich woanders um.

@ Sky
Alles klar, dank dir!

Gruss


----------

